# what is my rabbit color



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all!
can anybody tell me what is my rabbit color?!

gold tipped black??
Chocolate agouti ?!
seal?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm no good at colours, but I have to say s/he is a wovely wabbit! <3 <3  

I think I read somewhere that agoutis have white bellies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

The third picture makes me want to say he is a steel, but the other two he just looks like a dark agouti.

Do you know what colour mum and dad are?


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> I'm no good at colours, but I have to say s/he is a wovely wabbit! <3 <3
> 
> I think I read somewhere that agoutis have white bellies.


really!

she don't have any white spot


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> The third picture makes me want to say he is a steel, but the other two he just looks like a dark agouti.
> 
> Do you know what colour mum and dad are?


no i don't,

her face & feet are dark brown (black)
her neck & body are brown & gold


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a clue - but she is pretty!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shes not agouti bernie, theres no white on the belly, you can see taht in the last pic, agoutis have a white belly, nor does it have the lighter circle around the eyes

i would say gold tipped steel, knowing the colours of the parents would help say for sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> *shes not agouti bernie, theres no white on the belly, you can see taht in the last pic, agoutis have a white belly, nor does it have the lighter circle around the eyes*
> 
> i would say gold tipped steel, knowing the colours of the parents would help say for sure


I seemed to have completely missed that when I first looked at the pics :lol:

Do you think anyone will notice if I edit my first reply to just saying steal??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I seemed to have completely missed that when I first looked at the pics :lol:
> 
> Do you think anyone will notice if I edit my first reply to just saying steal??


hahahaha ill let you off


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for help me

my rabbit is (gold tipped steel) right


----------

